# My New 2022 Tiguan 4Motion SE



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

After waiting 7 long months, my Tiguan finally arrived! The wife and I are upgrading from a 2013 Beetle Turbo. Well, she's moving to the Tiguan, I've got the Bug now as a daily. Now I get to learn how all the different features and 4Motion system work.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Congtulation!
Where are you from? I see orange side marker but looks like you are somewhere in Europe? I thought that orange side markers is just North America regulation

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

His info (and flag) infers he is from the home of Volkswagen....Germany!

Hope you enjoy your Tiguan as much as I and others have....(my VW life is short, but enjoyable)

Bob.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations!
Enjoy driving the Beetle!

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> Congtulation!
> Where are you from? I see orange side marker but looks like you are somewhere in Europe? I thought that orange side markers is just North America regulation
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk





OhioSpyderman said:


> His info (and flag) infers he is from the home of Volkswagen....Germany!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your Tiguan as much as I and others have....(my VW life is short, but enjoyable)
> 
> Bob.


You guys have good eyes! It's actually both. I'm in Germany but this is a US spec Tiguan. I've been here for about 3 years and will be returning to the states this summer.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

Do you have any steering wheel vibration / wiggle at all?

We've had two separate 2020 Tiguans, and they both have had issues with steering wheel vibration. We are in the process of opening a technical case with VW to have the issue looked at. They are sending an engineer out to assess.


----------



## qualls (Oct 25, 2015)

Congratulations on the Tiguan! We bought one earlier this year, and my wife has been enjoying it (her daily driver).


----------



## golfcor (Nov 12, 2018)

I wonder what germans think when they see a US spec car with red turn signals and all on their roads.


----------



## vdubchicago (Oct 31, 2018)

Congrats on the new whip, have fun!

How long until you pony up for the APR flash?


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

golfcor said:


> I wonder what germans think when they see a US spec car with red turn signals and all on their roads.


I'm near Ramstein AB which I believe is the biggest group of Americans outside of the US. I would imagine the locals are used to it but I do wonder what the others think, too.


vdubchicago said:


> Congrats on the new whip, have fun!
> 
> How long until you pony up for the APR flash?


Honestly, I can't say yet. I've got a 10 yr/100K mile warranty that I'd hate to jeopardize buuuut we'll see. I'm also trying to get the Stage 2 tune on my Beetle haha 


aloha_from_bradley said:


> Do you have any steering wheel vibration / wiggle at all?
> 
> We've had two separate 2020 Tiguans, and they both have had issues with steering wheel vibration. We are in the process of opening a technical case with VW to have the issue looked at. They are sending an engineer out to assess.


I haven't experienced it yet.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

I seem to be having an issue with the KESSY system. I can’t unlock the doors by grabbing the door handle. If I press the button on the handle, it will unlock though. Is this normal behavior?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

2021 SEL Premium R-Line here.
If I have my FOB in my pocket, when I grab the handle, I get 2 flashes from my mirrors, they unfold, and my door UNLOCKS.
Pressing the "spot" (again, with the FOB in my pocket) will fold the mirrors, and lock the doors...

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah for some reason, nothing is happening at all. If I press the button, it will lock or unlock but just grabbing the handle alone, with the fob in my pocket, yields no response from the car. It was working earlier though I think..


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I find if my mobile phone is in the same pocket as my key fob, the kessy door handles won't work. Also, rarely, but if the key fob is in my pocket furthest away from the door and my body is in the way, it also won't work.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah I tried playing with it again this morning. It'll unlock if I press the button while the fob is on me but just having my hands on the door handle won't trigger the unlock. I wonder if I need to reach out to VW or something.


----------



## Westen (Jun 1, 2018)

02BugDriver said:


> Yeah I tried playing with it again this morning. It'll unlock if I press the button while the fob is on me but just having my hands on the door handle won't trigger the unlock. I wonder if I need to reach out to VW or something.


I believe that is the new behavior :-( 

If you have the black button, you press that for door functions like unlocking, rather than sliding your hand in the gap.

Owner's Manual under "Opening and Closing".


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Westen said:


> I believe that is the new behavior :-(
> 
> If you have the black button, you press that for door functions like unlocking, rather than sliding your hand in the gap.
> 
> Owner's Manual under "Opening and Closing".


OH well if that's the case, then I'm totally cool with it! I was just worried that something was wrong with my model. I've never had keyless entry like this so it's still an upgrade.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Unless they build them differently in Germany, the 2022 Facelift thread (very first post) says that even the S models come with standard KESSY.









2022 Tiguan Facelift (USA)


I’m sure many of you have already seen it, but VW unveiled the US spec 2022 Tiguan facelift yesterday. Notable changes aside from cosmetic changes: standard LED headlights on S trim standard kessy on S trim standard digital cockpit on s trim IQ.Drive safety tech available on all trims 15...




www.vwvortex.com





There are several members that have varying models and none have mentioned anything about not having it.

Strange.

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Interesting...I do have a US spec model, though. Maybe I should review the owner's manual myself.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You can view your manual online here:






VW Digital Owners Manual







api.ownersmanualvw.com





It will ask for your VIN...

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Well, looks we got our answer! The '22 models must've moved to physical button only.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Similar section from my 2021 manual:



















Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah looks like they definitely changed it on the 22, Bob. Thanks for sharing your manual. I wonder why they changed it...cheaper to produce I guess


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just trying to help 

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Maybe I should've gotten the '21!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, I'm not terribly disappointed I went 2021.
I like my wheels better, I kinda like my front end better (not a huge fan of the light across the grille, should have waited for the EV model on that...IMO.)
There is some debate as to whether the 22's got AFS lighting or not. I know my 21 does.
The interior lighting on the 22's might be "cool", but meh....

It ticked all my boxes....

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can program the electronic parking brake to apply every time you put the car in park and shut it off? I know other cars will behave in a similar manner.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hmm. My daughter and her hubby have been at Ramstein for 3 years. She has a 18/19? US spec Jetta GLI. She came home for a couple weeks a while back and drove our Tiguan. She wishes she had bought one.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Diego012 said:


> Hmm. My daughter and her hubby have been at Ramstein for 3 years. She has a 18/19? US spec Jetta GLI. She came home for a couple weeks a while back and drove our Tiguan. She wishes she had bought one.


Ramstein's a great time. I'll be wrapping up my 3 year tour this summer and then I'll be on my way to Ohio. The GLIs are great. Love those cars.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

oHIo, eh?
Who'd ya piss off to get sent here? LOL

Wright Pat?

Welcome!

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, Wright-Pat AFB! I'm looking forward to being back in the states. The wife really wanted a coastal base but we didn't get any of those. Knowing the housing crisis these days, I'm glad to have gotten Ohio myself.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not far from Wright Pat.
They have a fantastic Air Force Museum nearby.
Downtown Dayton is working hard to rebuild.
Areas south are booming. (I'm a bit north).

I think you'll enjoy it here (not much water though).

Good Luck 

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah she'll have to deal with that haha! Very much looking forward to the lower cost of living.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Let's ease up on the politics folks


----------



## Woozlewrangler (Nov 28, 2014)

02BugDriver said:


> You guys have good eyes! It's actually both. I'm in Germany but this is a US spec Tiguan. I've been here for about 3 years and will be returning to the states this summer.


I know that place, picked mine up dockside though - probably same week you got yours . Have you had much luck with local VW dealerships in looking for accessories? Looking to remove my 'SE' badge, match the SE front valance (think the EU spec has a faux brush bar on the lower portion of the bumper), and figure out how to minimize those orange side lights to better blend in on the "bahn."


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

2020 VW Tiguan side marker - Buy 2020 VW Tiguan side marker with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality 2020 VW Tiguan side marker with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry that I linked the whole page, but I wanted you to see the CLEAR and TINTED ones...

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Woozlewrangler said:


> I know that place, picked mine up dockside though - probably same week you got yours . Have you had much luck with local VW dealerships in looking for accessories? Looking to remove my 'SE' badge, match the SE front valance (think the EU spec has a faux brush bar on the lower portion of the bumper), and figure out how to minimize those orange side lights to better blend in on the "bahn."


My first move is snagging some floor mats! I'm gonna put an order in for the OEM Monster Mats or whatever they're called.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

From what I can tell, 22's get "MuddyBuddy" mats
They are either Weathertech or knock off.
More of a liner than a mat.....











Just a heads up...

Bob.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Moving day! Snugged all the VWs next to each other so they wouldn't be in the way of the movers. Also shipped it the other day. I'll get to pick it up in St. Louis come July!


----------

